# Our chickens



## Toby Lacey (Oct 19, 2017)

we have 6 chickens, (seven but we sadly lost one 2 weeks ago to our fox) they have a choice to sleep in 2 hutches and have a constant water supply. they get food on the daily with shell in to made harder eggs. they have a log to climb on and outside shelter underneath a low treehouse. suspended over the coop. an apple tree is growing over so they get apples when they fall off the trees. any more things we could add? thanks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You sound like you're well on your way! Pictures?
The most important is protection from Predators. They all look at chickens like dinner. I've had a hawk get a youngster and a raccoon get 4. it's a very hard lesson sometimes.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Please post pics of your set up, that way we could help you out if necessary.


----------



## Toby Lacey (Oct 19, 2017)

we have many fences around our chickens, ill post pictures next monday. as i cannot get them on this pc until then.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Here are a few pics of the girls. 1 of piggy too !


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

I


Toby Lacey said:


> we have 6 chickens, (seven but we sadly lost one 2 weeks ago to our fox) they have a choice to sleep in 2 hutches and have a constant water supply. they get food on the daily with shell in to made harder eggs. they have a log to climb on and outside shelter underneath a low treehouse. suspended over the coop. an apple tree is growing over so they get apples when they fall off the trees. any more things we could add? thanks.


Granted, I've only been at chicken keeping for about 6 mos...but I have noticed all my girls (4) appreciate a perch raised up off the ground. Between 2-3 ft high. Do yours have anything like that? Because of the way our coop is designed, it was as simple as taking some sticks (between 1-2 in thick), going to the corners and sliding them diagonally through one space in the fence and resting it in a space in the adjoining wall.

Oh! And they love fruits/veggies and insects as a treat. We buy dried meal worms or mayfly larva at the feed store. They go crazy for it and I like that they get the extra protein. Just be careful not to feed too many as the shells in too great a quantity can cause problems in their digestive tract. I usually give half of what the directions on the bag suggest (keeping in mind that they might be more interested in selling as much as possible, than the optimal health of my birds) and I don't do it everyday...otherwise it wouldn't be a treat


----------

